# STILL TRYING TO FIND THE OWNER OF THIS ORANGE L.L. KAYAK!!!!!



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you followed up with previous suggestions? Calling the sheriff, AHRA and CKS? If you have done that and there is no info in it I would assume maybe they were from out of state and consider it lost. As many people as do use this site in 2014, not every river runner is tech savvy....Hold on to until the end of the season then consider it river booty... I imagine a fair amount of it will show up this fall.


----------



## MILTY (May 13, 2007)

I did call AHRA and CKS with no luck... AHRA said they would have the river Ranger call the sheriff... Been looking on Craigslist... not sure where else to search...???:roll:


----------



## MILTY (May 13, 2007)

Still no word!?!?


----------



## MILTY (May 13, 2007)

WTF!?! who lost this kayak??????


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

MILTY said:


> WTF!?! who lost this kayak??????


Probably someone from the plains states who had a thousand dollar swim and never looked back.


----------



## MILTY (May 13, 2007)

Still no word???


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Milty, you've done all you can. It's yours now.


----------

